# Galaxy 18



## duffaholic (May 15, 2005)

Hi,

I was strongly considering buying a new dish and fta box, specifically to get the broadcast stations that are up on Galaxy 18. I am told that most of those that I am intersteed in are owned by a company that is in bankruptcy, and are in danger of being taken off fta satellite, is this true?

*Broadcasting NOTE:
Due to ongoing bankruptcy proceedings that will sell off many of Equity's television stations, the future of signals on 11720 and 11799 MHz is in doubt.*

V-11720
0970
3/4
27.690

KBTZ-TV 24-FOX Butte, MT

WNYI-TV IND Ithaca, NY
RETRO JAMS

ac-3
0040
KEYU-LP 41-Univision Amarillo, TX
Spanish

KKTU-TV 33-ABC Cheyenne, WY

KPBI-TV 34-My Eureka Springs, AR

KMMF-TV 17-FOX MIssoula, MT

KXUN-TV 58-UNIVISION ARKANSAS
Spanish

ac-3
0047
KAMT-LP 50-TeleFutura Amarillo, TX
Spanish

WNGS-TV Buffalo, NY 
THIS TV NETWORK

KWWF-TV Waterloo, IA
INDEPENDENT

KFDF-TV Fort Smith, AR
THIS TV NETWORK

KLMN-TV 26-FOX Great Falls, MT

KEGS-TV Las Vegas, NV
INDEPENDENT

V-11799
1049
3/4
26.660
0032
0033

KUWF-LP 68-Univision Wichita Falls, TX
Spanish

0034
0035

KTVC-TV 36 Roseburg, OR
INDEPENDENT

0036
0037

KQUP-TV 24 Spokane, WA
INDEPENDENT

0038
0070

KWBM-TV My-31 Springfield, MO
INDEPENDENT

0043
0041

WUMN-TV 13-Univision Minneapolis, MN
Spanish

0046
0045

KDEV-TV 39 Denver, CO
INDEPENDENT

0057
0058

WPXS-TV 13 St Louis-MO
INDEPENDENT

0060
0061

KKYK-TV 49 Camden / Little Rock, AR
INDEPENDENT

0062
ac-3
0040
KARZ-TV My-42 Little Rock, AR

KCBU-TV 12 Salt Lake City, UT
INDEPENDENT

KKAP-TV 36-DAYSTAR Little Rock, AR
Religious

KWKO-TV 38-Univision Waco, TX
Spanish 
KUTF-TV 03-Telefutura Salt Lake City, UT
Spanish

WMQF-TV 19-FOX Marquette, MI


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

No one knows for sure, but I'd say it's extremely likely that most, if not all, of the Equity feeds will disappear sometime this year.

The main reason the FTA feeds exist is that Equity operates a centralized master control in Little Rock and needs a way to get the programming to the transmitters. A side effect is that cable systems can use the satellite feed to receive the programming if the broadcast signal is weak.

New owners are buying the stations individually or in small groups and will not utilize Equity's centralized master control facility. So, given that the cost of uplinking is very expensive and the FTA feeds will no longer be needed to feed the transmitters, it's not likely they'll continue.


----------



## southofi-10 (Apr 6, 2008)

Jon Ellis said:


> No one knows for sure, but I'd say it's extremely likely that most, if not all, of the Equity feeds will disappear sometime this year.
> 
> The main reason the FTA feeds exist is that Equity operates a centralized master control in Little Rock and needs a way to get the programming to the transmitters. A side effect is that cable systems can use the satellite feed to receive the programming if the broadcast signal is weak.
> 
> New owners are buying the stations individually or in small groups and will not utilize Equity's centralized master control facility. So, given that the cost of uplinking is very expensive and the FTA feeds will no longer be needed to feed the transmitters, it's not likely they'll continue.


Seems all galaxy 18 has on it right now are channel banners.I've lost retrojam,tuff man tv,and all other.I can't find 1 active channel beside the one church channel.Great googly moogly.Whats going on here.Even the spanish channels have disappeared.........


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

stations were sold in April and started leaving in May. The new owners were either conglomerates like Daystar or local companies who dont need satellite

G10 11720 TP is gone
G3 C-Band 4040 TP is gone
G10 11800 TP is gutted. Just Daystar there. I assume that will leave in the next day or so


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

I've read that the channels on 123w have moved to 118.8w sat to c band only.

tp 3920 s/r 18446


----------

